# [WTS] Sperry Top-Sider Men's Billfish 3-Eye Boat Shoe (NIB)



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$70 OBO. NIB.

Edit: Size 9.5M.

Located in Raleigh, NC.

Looking to move this- feel free to offer. Not willing to ship but will drive a bit for the right location for a hiking/mountain biking trip or the right offer.

-Mike Brajer


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$60 obo.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$50.


----------

